# What do you think theese Cichlids are ?



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So heres a stumper for you.. guess what kind of fry are in the following pics. NO they have not been photo shopped .
Here are a couple of pics...I am also up loading a vid but that takes a while.
If you can guess the fish I will give ya a couple of the suckers 

..









...

...any one ..

will post vid soon...

vid 
turn the volume wayyyyyyyyyyyy down


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

i'd say apistoes, but it's hard to tell. The second shot gives away your trick, but I won't spoil the guessing fun for others.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no clue but damn they look nice, so colorful.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

have you been feeding with jellybeans? lol Close up pic would be nice


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

lol you can see that somewhere there is a prismatic effect making a rainbow and you just put the fish infront of the rainbow. On the bottom of the container you can see the streaks of rainbow light as well as on the glass behind the container. Also the fish on the other side of the container are just normal plain silver color so it's definitely the lighting


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> i'd say apistoes, but it's hard to tell. The second shot gives away your trick, but I won't spoil the guessing fun for others.


2nd shot.. ....I have no idea what your talking about  oh and thanks for the tip  .


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats an AMAZING coloration, lol, GREAT idea of what to do to make your fw fishies all better colored.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well...I wuz just finishin up what I usually finish up at this time ....and that did not help the situation....ummmm oh yea it wuz just after 4:20 the other day  and I looked over to the tank and noticed the fish were all blue in the one side of the divided tank. Well I almost broke my jaw as it hit the floor. I thought wow look at how they colored up. I told my budy to come look at them and while I was telling him blue he was saying yellow I looked again and they were all colors ...my head starts to swim ( some more ) and realized what it was . 
SO yea every day now for the past few days as the sun sets all the fry in the end box go like that. Its because the sun comes in through the front room corner section of glass and through my big MT tank at the corner as well and onto the breeder boxes onthe lower 180. 
Really blew me away !! 
thought I would have a little fun with it here ...turns out WE got some SMART cookies here ...
thanks guys ....hope you got a bit of a laugh . 
but you know ...I still dont know what the fry are from


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's pretty cool for sure! Could call it the 420 effect lol Thanks for sharing that Bill


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

suaceome hahahahahhahahahahah lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> So heres a stumper for you.. guess what kind of fry are in the following pics. NO they have not been photo shopped .
> Here are a couple of pics...I am also up loading a vid but that takes a while.
> If you can guess the fish I will give ya a couple of the suckers
> 
> ...


i think there cool how much


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would guess some kind of african cichlid hybrid..


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Red Empress????


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

I know what kind of fish they are


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Bill, that's pretty cool! i was just there not too long ago. More fishies. wooo


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

yea got to be some Red Empress's with a rainbow bulb under the glass


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

You have too much on your hands


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

they look like texas fry to me


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

''Somebody get me some acid''. - hahaha nice Bill!


----------

